# Juniper Lake - boating accident



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

From WZEP email news 3/23/11 The photos on the wzep website show how the boat was damaged.


Boat Rescue – Juniper Lake

He was going down when the first responders plucked him out of the water. A man in the water and a sinking boat became a serious situation that almost turned into a tragedy Wednesday morning. Walton County Fire-Rescue Chief Bryan Coley says the man was in the water when rescuers arrived and credits them with saving him, saying he was going under.

The boating accident happened off Cat Island on Juniper Lake, a state managed lake north of DeFuniak Springs. Argyle Volunteer Fire Department arrived, supported by the Walton County Sheriff’s Office, DeFuniak Springs Fire Department, Walton EMS, Walton Fire-Rescue and Liberty Volunteer Fire Department.

The boat apparently hit a stump and the bottom of the hull was damaged. The call came in of a man in the water. He says he was wearing a life vest. The water temperature is around 70 degrees and there was a stiff wind making light choppy waves. Chief Coley says a Walton Sheriff’s Office boat and a private boat were used to reach the man as he was going under water, bubbles rising. The man was taken to shore and treated and released by Walton EMS.

A dive team from the Walton Sheriff’s Office arrived and located the submerged boat. The craft was eventually towed to shore, divers helping to push it along behind the tow boat. Once out of the water, a large series of cracks could be seen on the bottom hull. The FWC assisted and is investigating.

Pictures are on our website, http://www.wzep1460.com and click on “News”.


----------

